# stripers plus a wierd one.



## Sean (Nov 22, 2010)

so i crashed out pretty early yesterday night and woke up at about 3 am this morning checked the tide and headed to the york. I hit my spot 320ish and started tearing into some schoolie striper, caught a few nice like 24 26 inch range though. So i made this cast about 30 minutes before done got a big hit and a good fight, when i land this fish i coulda swore it was about a 14 inch blue fish but there were no teeth it looked silver just like smaller blues do someone help me out what was it?


----------



## SuperNubStar (Mar 14, 2011)

You mentioned the York(yorkriver?) If so, I doubt it but if it had a light stripe running down it's face towards the back, it might have been an Amberjack. Take a snap shot next time  that will help.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Were you in a boat or on the shore/pier?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

it was a shad


----------



## Sean (Nov 22, 2010)

i wouldve loved to have taken alot of pictures this morning but i lost my tackle bag a few weeks back and my camera was in it. My grandpa also said it was a shad he also said that its not common for them to bite hook and line?


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 10, 2009)

Yep, I would probably say it was a shad also, especialy this time of year.
We've had them bite anything that resembles a minnow, from darts to grub tails to jigs.

Only other fish I've seen that resembled a Blue was something they called a Blue Runner. I've only seen 1 caught, so I don't know that much about them, but it did fool us in to thinking it was a blue till it hit the pier.


----------



## Sean (Nov 22, 2010)

this thing also had me fooled it ran just like a blue. but looking at pictures id almost have to say it was most definetly either a shad or a skipjack herring? the skipjack if it comes in here thats what id say it was. wish id taken a damn picture.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd go with shad too. There's not many other fish around right now to call it anything else.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Shad, proposterous. Definately an Amberjack!
Nice job on the stripers.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

LOL - well, I'll 'fess up on this too. I once caught a shad amongst a blue run and was so fooled by it that it wasn't until I got home and tried to fillet it that I realized "THIS isn't a [email protected]@!!" I'll bet in your case the striper were feeding on the shad, just as the bluefish had been feeding on the shad in my case.


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

maybe a shad doubt it was an amberjack


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

maybe it was a baracuda:fishing::beer:


----------



## SuperNubStar (Mar 14, 2011)

I think it is a bit early for the small jacks to be running around in the bay or near any tributaries. It probably was a shad, like these gentlemen mentioned. Yes Tripp, it was a real old baracuda w/o teeth .


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Definately a baby tarpon!


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

it was a blue spotted trout


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I have caught Shad on almost everything up to 5" Swimbaits .. Its very common


----------



## GlockViking (Aug 29, 2010)

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> it was a blue spotted trout


Caught his 15" brother on the JRBP Sunday afternoon...I was all excited about the size, until I figured out I had to put him back.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Atlantic herring are also found mixed in with other fish this time of year. And you can keep em.


----------



## snedfish (Dec 15, 2005)

Shad!


----------



## Sean (Nov 22, 2010)

I went back to my spot last night got there at about a little after 3 am again and hung out till the sun came up... in between that time i honestly couldnt keep track of the rockfish i was pulling in. I caught them anywhere from 7 inches up this monster 30+ plus guy that made my new penn fierce sing like an opera star, but this shitty part is i gotta him up tot he pier and stuck my hand in his mouth and went to pull him up (no net) and he shook hard as hell broke my grip and my line so i didnt get to take him home, i was mad as hell but it was stilll a fantastic night of fishing. The minnows were running so ahrd last night it looked like the water was boiling and the striper were just tearing through them it was another incredible night out there.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

we used to call them jack shad. color of a jack, but a shad. I am old school. I learned from old school. we could keep anything. things change. keep up and keep to the new rules. I am not a 90yo geezer. I am 53.


----------

